# Need Help with deleting everything off pc



## Dynomite2006 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, im new and would like some help
I have windows media pc, and when i reformat it with the mesh recovery disk, im left with all the old program files, so therefore its still using my memory, but i do have a windows xp original disk from my old pc, so therfore could i then use the original xp disk do reformat using the old serial key, then put the media center back onto the pc ??? please help


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

You should be able to do that. My question would be if your mesh CD is a full version of the OS or a recovery typ disk.


----------



## Dynomite2006 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ye its a recovery disk


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

In that case you will need a Full OS disk, the recovery disk won't allow you to re-install windows.

You can still wipe the drive for free, but that leaves you with no OS.


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Depending on the recovery disk, you may have the option to do a format and reinstall. Most recovery disks have an option to do a destructive or non-destructive recovery. The non-destructive will basically reinstall your windows and leave all your files. The destructive will format your drive and reinstall. You might wanna check and see if you have any options as to what type of recovery you wanna do. The destructive/non-destructive might be worded different in the options also.


----------



## Dynomite2006 (Feb 11, 2006)

ye it says its a recovery disk, bt when i put the disk in, it comes up as if its the original disk, so im not sure


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Dynomite2006 said:


> ye it says its a recovery disk, bt when i put the disk in, it comes up as if its the original disk, so im not sure


 Hello. When you put in the disk and the computer boots from it (searching for a drive to do something with when you first turn on your computer), doesn't it ask what you want to do? Does it ask something along the lines of:

"format with new installation" or "install without removing current installation."

Pick the one that says the first. It should then ask something like:

"Are you sure about this? If I do this all your files will be unrecoverable."

-That part isn't entirely accurate, but there is no need to be concerned about it.

You say "yea [email protected]#[email protected] it I backed up all my important files."

... And the process should take about 25mins to an hour depending on your rig.

I have never heard of a comp with a recovery disk like yours what is this "mesh?" Some 3rd pary application?

Sir once this is all done I strongly suggest getting a disk from Ebay or something. Just not worth the pain. Spend the $80-$120 on a used disk. Or purchase the license (which I believe is legal cause I've seen it before) and copy somebody's disk.

www.pricewatch.com


----------



## Dynomite2006 (Feb 11, 2006)

well seen as though i couldnt be arsed writing what it ses i took pictures, here they are
they are in order as the menu's appear

First Menu 
Second Menu
the last image is of the recovery disk, as ppl were talking about how they didnt kno mesh had a disc out etc, just thought i would show u it

CD


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

That doesn't look like a recovery disk. That is Windows setup. It looks like you might have a recovery partition on your hard drive already.... I don't know what else that 4.5 gig partition would be doing out there unless you created it. You might need to push an F key at boot to get into the recovery partition. (like F12 for Dell's) If you did create that partition and want it deleted, then do this... In that first screen, you can delete both of those partitions and recreate just one. Install windows to the new partition. 

If you don't want to remove it, but want to totally get rid of windows and reinstall, delete the C: partition and recreate it. Reinstall to that. I think what you did before was a repair installation of windows. That doesn't remove any files. I think the disk you have is just an Operating System disk, your computer might have a recovery, but it looks like its on the hard drive.


----------

